# Meetings > Workshops >  2ο Slackware Fest, Κυριακή 19/12/04, 11π.μ. ***ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ***

## wiresounds

Την *Κυριακή 19 Δεκεμβρίου* θα πραγματοποιηθεί *Slackware Fest* στην έδρα του συλλόγου Σκίππης 48 στην Καλλιθέα. Εισηγητής θα είναι ο *Spirosco*.

Το fest θα επικεντρωθεί στην εγκατάσταση, ρύθμιση και οικειοποίηση στο περιβάλλον του slackware. Η διαδικασία της εγκατάστασης θα περάσει λίγο πιο γρήγορα από την πρώτη φορά για να επικεντρωθούμε σε πιο προχωρημένες ρυθμίσεις.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να κλείσουν στο παρόν thread μια θέση στο fest. Υπάρχουν *30 θέσεις* διαθέσιμες. Για 15 θέσεις από αυτές μπορείτε να φέρετε και τον υπολογιστή σας (pc ή laptop) για εγκατάσταση και πρακτική εξάσκηση. Θα κρατηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας. Παρακαλείστε δίπλα στην αίτηση συμμετοχή σας να γράφετε και τον *αύξοντα αριθμό της θέσης σας* για να μην υπάρχουν μπερδέματα.

Όποιος επιθυμεί να πάρει αντίγραφο του λειτουργικού παρακαλείται να έχει μαζί του δύο κενά CD.

Ώρα προσέλευσης στις *10 π.μ* και έναρξης στις *11 π.μ*
Όσοι θα φέρετε και υπολογιστές παρακαλείσθε να έρθετε *έγκαιρα* και να τους έχετε τοποθετήσει μέχρι τις *10:45 π.μ*

*Η είσοδος είναι δωρεάν*. Θα μπορέσουν να παρακολουθήσουν *μόνο* οι 30 που θα έχουν δηλώσει. Προαιρετικά όποιος θέλει μπορεί να δίνει ένα συμβολικό ποσό 5 ευρώ και αυτό αν το θέλει. Άλλωστε τα fests γίνονται για να βοηθάει ο σύλλογος τόσο τα μέλη του όσο και το δίκτυο.

Στον χώρο λειτουργεί και κυλικείο για καφέ, αναψυκτικά, νερό και μπύρες.

Οδηγίες για την προσέλευσή σας εδώ.

----------


## stean_202

Μια θέση για μένα παρακαλώ ! (1)

----------


## CyberFreak

Count me in

----------


## lambrosk

Me 2 για το 2o ποιο προχωρημένο κομμάτι μετά απο την εγκατάσταση.... *(3)*

----------


## andreas

1 για μενα! (4)

----------


## socrates

Αν είναι να πούμε πιο προχωρημένα πράγματα συγκριτικά με το slack#1 βάλτε και μένα. (5)

----------


## SV1EOD

Και εγώ μία θέση

----------


## pavlidisd

Αλλόθρησκους δέχεστε?  ::  (7)

----------


## jlian

Κρατηστε και μια για μενα ( 8 )
Ρε παιδια στο φορητο εχω xp και δε γουσταρω αλλα partitions. Με vmware φανταζομαι να γινεται η δουλεια ε;

----------


## koem

Μια θέση και για μένα (9)...

----------


## viper7gr

Μια θεση και για μενα(10)

----------


## Capvar

Και για εμένα 1 θέση (11)

----------


## GeoSava

Please μια θέση και για μένα (12) 
Tο αν θα είναι με PC ή χωρίς δεν το ξέρω ακόμα αλλά μέχρι τότε θα έχω κάνει post. Εννοείτε οτι αν καλυφθούν οι θέσεις με PC no problem θα έρθω χωρίς PC.

----------


## GeoSava

Please μια θέση και για μένα (12) 
Tο αν θα είναι με PC ή χωρίς δεν το ξέρω ακόμα αλλά μέχρι τότε θα έχω κάνει post. Εννοείτε οτι αν καλυφθούν οι θέσεις με PC no problem θα έρθω χωρίς PC.

----------


## GeoSava

Please μια θέση και για μένα (12) 
Tο αν θα είναι με PC ή χωρίς δεν το ξέρω ακόμα αλλά μέχρι τότε θα έχω κάνει post. Εννοείτε οτι αν καλυφθούν οι θέσεις με PC no problem θα έρθω χωρίς PC.

----------


## ekklisis

Κι εγώ θέση 13 για το πιο προχωρημένο κομμάτι.

----------


## RF

Και για μένα μία παρακαλώ (14)

----------


## dsfak

Κρατήστε μου και μένα μια θεσούλα....  ::  (15)
Τώρα ελπίζω να μην τύχει τίποτα απρόοπτο εκείνο το σαββατοκύριακο...
Μάλλον θα έρθω με PC . Αν μπορέσω να το φέρω με την μηχανή και δεν χιονίζει.....

----------


## nodas

*15* αυτη την φορα με pc

----------


## wintech2003

Και μενα μια θέση plz (17)

----------


## lolos

μια θεση και για μενα 18

----------


## alucard

μια θέση και για μένα 19
και μια για τον ShadowCaster 20
εκτός απρόοπτου

----------


## wireless.surfer

Μία θέση και για μένα παρακαλώ... (21)

----------


## Silencer

Μια θεση και για εμενα (22)........  ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Λέω να έρθω και εγώ μήπως καλύψω κανένα κενό μου ή μήπως μπορέσω να βοηθήσω και σε τίποτα. (εάν βέβαια ο Σπύρος δεν έχει πρόβλημα)  ::  (23)

----------


## phronidis

Και εγώ (24)

----------


## ngia

Ακούγεται ότι με όπλο το φτηνό εργατικό δυναμικό, το slack θα κυριαρχήσει στον επόμενο αιώνα, στο δίκτυο μας.
Λοιπόν ας μάθουμε τη καινούργια γλώσσα για να είμαστε έτοιμοι.
(25)

----------


## thought

Θα ήθελα και εγώ μια θέση (26)

----------


## avr

Μια θέση και για μένα  ::  (27)

----------


## rosered

Παιδιά μια θέση για εμένα 28 και μια για τον Crazyio (29).
Και οι δυο απο Χαλκίδα και μας ενδιαφέρει πολύ να κατέβουμε να γνωριστούμε κι όλας  ::  .

----EDIT----
Εαν παιζει αλλη μια θεση για ακομη ενα ατομο (30) για να ερθει μαζι θα το εκτιμουσα.Απλα ρωταω....  ::

----------


## MerNion

Φυσικά και υπάρχει και 30ή θέση  ::

----------


## jstiva

Και εγώ ...ουφ..καταϊδρωμένος .... (30)

Εdit by Jstiva: Καλά 2 λέξεις δεν πρόλαβα να γράψω και με πρόλαβε ο Mernion...Τοπ Gantem!  ::   ::  Mπαίνω στους όρθιους?

----------


## papashark

Overloaded (32)  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

παιδια σκεφτομαι να ανεβω και εγω απο χανια....
αλλα αν ειναι ο καιρος γμσετα πιθανο να μην καταφερω να ερθω..
βαλτε με ετσι κ αλλιως ειμαι μετα το 30 οποτε θα χαρειτε να μη με δειτε!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## phronidis

me to

----------


## Vigor

Δοκιμάζω την τύχη μου (λέω τώρα...) (35)

----------


## messinianet

(36) ?

----------


## SteveMAD

Δοκιμάζω και εγώ την τύχη μου. ( 37, 38 ) Θα έρθει και ο αδελφός μου μαζί. Αν χρειαστεί θα φέρουμε και δύο καρέκλες!  ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Δυστυχως λογω ελλειψης χρονου και πιθανης απουσιας μου την ημερα του fest ειμαι αναγκασμενος να το ακυρωσω.

Θελω να ζητησω συγνωμη σε ολους και ειδικοτερα σε οσους δηλωσαν συμμετοχη, αλλα μετα απο την αλλαγη εργασιας
που μου προεκυψε δεν εχω καν το διαθεσιμο χρονο ακομη και για να το οργανωσω.

Ευχομαι να μπορεσω να επανορθωσω καποια στιγμη απο το νεο ετος.

Φιλικα, Σπυρος

----------


## nodas

ας αλλαξει και καποιος mod το topic

----------


## papashark

> Δυστυχως λογω ελλειψης χρονου και πιθανης απουσιας μου την ημερα του fest ειμαι αναγκασμενος να το ακυρωσω.


Διορθώθηκε ο τίτλος του topic....  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Καλό κουράγιο Σπύρο.
Σε περιμένουμε.

----------


## Ifaistos

χμμμ να το κάναμε debian ????  ::   ::  
(Για να μην χαθεί και η μέρα)

----------


## wiresounds

> χμμμ να το κάναμε debian ????   
> (Για να μην χαθεί και η μέρα)


Γιατί όχι. Αν κάποιος μπορεί να το κάνει, είναι σίγουρο ότι θα βοηθήσουν και άλλοι.
Ίσως και BSD fest αν μπορεί κανείς.

----------


## nkladakis

Γιάννη βρες κάποιον αντικαταστάτη, έχει γίνει η αγαπημένη μου συνήθεια να κατεβαίνω καθε Κυριακή στο σύλλογο.  ::  

tip:O apoikos είναι πάρα πολύ καλός UNIXας, κανε του μια πρόταση.

----------


## stean_202

Δώστε Debian στο λαο !  ::

----------


## wiresounds

* * * NEWS FLASH * * *

Τελικά μετά από πιέσεις και χρήση αθέμιτων μέσων  ::  
*το fest ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ* με άλλο εισηγητή. 

Θα ειπωθούν προχωρημένες ρυθμίσεις για services και το ίδιο το σύστημα.

Θα ακολουθήσει post από τον ίδιο τον εισηγητή αργότερα σήμερα ή αύριο με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.

*Θα χρειαστεί ένας βιντεοπροβολέας.* Παρακαλώ όποιος μπορεί να φέρει να το αναφέρει.

*Επίσης παρακαλώ όποιος δεν θα έρθει την Κυριακή να το γράψει ώστε όσοι άλλοι θέλουν, να μπορέσουν.*

Οπότε όπως έλεγαν και στα “Thunderbirds” : “All systems are GO!”

Ευχαριστώ για την προσοχή σας.

----------


## pavlidisd

Eγώ δεν θα μπορέσω την Κυριακή!

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Ακυρώνω και εγώ για Κυριακή

----------


## jstiva

> Eγώ δεν θα μπορέσω την Κυριακή!


Τώρα πάει....κανονίστηκε στήσιμο κεραίας την Κυριακή...Για αυτό δεν μπορείς και εσύ Παυλίδη ε?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## apoikos

Λοιπόν, ύστερα από συνεννόηση με το spirosco θα έχω την τιμή να είμαι ο εισηγητής του προσεχούς Slack fest (τρομάρα μου!).

Αν και ο χρόνος πιέζει, θα προσπαθήσω να έχω έτοιμο κάποιο συνοδευτικό υλικό, ενώ το fest θα (προσπαθήσω να) καλύψει προχωρημένες ρυθμίσεις στο slackware, ρυθμίσεις κάποιων βασικών services, ενώ ένα τμήμα του θα αφιερωθεί στο πως δουλεύουμε με ένα στημένο σύστημα Linux γενικά.

Όσοι από τους συμμετέχοντες με υπολογιστή θέλουν να εγκαταστήσουν το slackware καλό θα είναι να έρθουν το νωρίτερο δυνατό (ει δυνατόν κατά τις 10). Όποιος επιθυμεί να κρατήσει ένα αντίγραφο του λειτουργικού παρακαλείται να φέρει 2 κενά CD μαζί του.

Αυτά προς το παρόν, περισσότερα την Κυριακή  ::

----------


## andreas

Δεν ξερω τελικα αμα θα μπορεσω - αν ερθω θα ερθω καθυστερημενα

----------


## stean_202

Ούτε εγώ θα μπορέσω να έρθω, κανόνισα κάτι άλλο για την Κυριακή  ::   ::   ::  ... Plz, κρατήστε video/σημειώσεις/whatever !

----------


## RF

Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσουμε να έρθουμε εγώ και ο Νίκος SV1EOD  ::   ::   :: 
οπότε 2 θέσεις ελευθέρες.
Αν υπάρχει υλικό σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή θα παρακαλούσα να μπεί στο site να πάρουμε τουλάχιστον λίγο μυρωδιά  ::

----------


## Silencer

Ακυρο και απο εμενα.....

----------


## rosered

Βασικα μολισ ειδα οτι τελικα θα γινει το fest και ειμαι στην δυσαρεστη θεση να πω οτι και εγω (rosered) και επισησ και ο crazyio αλλα και η τριτη θεση που ειχαμε κρατησει δεν θα μπορεσουμε να ερθουμε.
Ζητω χιλια συγνωμη αλλα ειχαμε μεινει στο οτι δεν θα γινει τελικα το fest.
Και παλι sorry....

Γιωργος

----------


## andreas

Τελικα ποσοι ειναι??

----------


## apoikos

Υπάρχει τελικά κάποιος που μπορεί να φέρει βιντεοπροβολέα;

----------


## thought

Παιδιά και εγώ τελικά δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω λόγω της τρισάθλιας γρίπης που κυκλοφορεί και με έχει καταστρέψει.Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον avr,οπότε άλλες 2 θέσεις είναι ελεύθερες.Συγγνώμη και πάλι !

----------


## andreas

> Παιδιά και εγώ τελικά δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω λόγω της τρισάθλιας γρίπης που κυκλοφορεί και με έχει καταστρέψει.Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον avr,οπότε άλλες 2 θέσεις είναι ελεύθερες.Συγγνώμη και πάλι !


Με το ζορι!! Σε νικησε ενας ιος?  ::

----------


## ShadowCaster

Τι έγινε ρε παιδία αυτό δεν ακυρώθηκε? Δυστηχώς κανόνισα για αύριο... +2 Θέσεις. ShadowCaster, Alucard δεν θα έρθουμε.

----------


## houseclub

εχω χασει το μετρημα ....αν υπαρχει καποια θεση , θα μπορουσα να ερθω

----------


## thought

> Με το ζορι!! Σε νικησε ενας ιος?



Με έχει ο ιος χαλαρά,για την πλάκα του  ::  Ούτε ο melissa να ήτανε  ::

----------


## andreas

Αν καποιος μπορει να φερει καποια miniDV κασετουλα ας φερει.
Δεν προλαβα να αδειασω τις χτεσινες και εχω μονο 2 ελευθερες!

----------


## lambrosk

Αντρέα τελικά θα έχεις και το τρίποδο ή δεν ήρθε ο Σωκράτης; Τράβα τα προχωρημένα του slack με καίνε ...  ::

----------


## socrates

Δεν ήρθα γιατί βρίσκομαι σε κατάσταση αποσύνθεσης! Το τρίποδο το είχαμε κλειδώσει στο φοριαμό στο Σύλλογο.

----------


## andreas

Ολα καλα - ειχα υο κασετουλες και εγραψα μονο τις 2 πρωτες ωρες - δυο ολο το slack. Οσα ακολουθησαν μετα (γενικα για το linux) δεν μπορεσε.

Συντομα και σε divx  ::

----------


## nodas

μια χαρα workshop πολυ αναλυτικο.

διοργανωσα και ομαδικη για σουβλακια απο τον Σαβα.
1.5 ε ολες οι πιτες 
1.5 οι πατατες 
και 6.5 το βυζαντινο

πληροφοριες στο http://www.kebaposabas.gr

παραθετω αποδειξη απο καταστημα, ευχαριστω οσους με εμπιστευτηκαν  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

λολ

----------


## jimis

Συγχαρητήρια Απόλλωνα για το πολύ καλό fest. Εκτός από slack specific ήταν και σχετικό με γενική χρήση command line σε unix συστήματα. Καθώς ήμασταν λίγα άτομα και ο καθένας ρώταγε ό,τι του κατέβει πιστεύω φύγαμε όλοι ικανοποιημένοι  :: . Πολύ καλή και η παρουσίαση αλλά και η ζωντανή εφαρμογή όσων λέγονταν, πιστεύω ο βιντεοπροβολέας είναι απαραίτητος για όλα τα fest. 

Δημήτρης

----------


## jlian

Πολυ καλο το fest, επισης κυριαρχησε και το υγρο στοιχειο  ::

----------


## sotiris

> μια χαρα workshop πολυ αναλυτικο.
> 
> διοργανωσα και ομαδικη για σουβλακια απο τον Σαβα.
> 1.5 ε ολες οι πιτες 
> 1.5 οι πατατες 
> και 6.5 το βυζαντινο
> 
> πληροφοριες στο http://www.kebaposabas.gr
> 
> παραθετω αποδειξη απο καταστημα, ευχαριστω οσους με εμπιστευτηκαν


μπραβο noda ετσι επρεπε να κανουν ολοι.  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Άρα το τρίποδο Αντρέα έμεινε στο σύλλογο ή το κράτησες εσύ;
Επίσης θα σου κάνω μια επίσκεψη με άδεια DVD να μου δώσεις του slack και τα υπόλοιπα του php. 
Χάσαμε πολύ ζουμί απο τις ώρες που δεν τραβήχτηκαν στην κάμερα;;;

*Edited:*Αξιος συνεχιστής ο Nodas των φαγομαδικών... ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!

----------


## wireless.surfer

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον εισηγητή *apoikos* .
Παρότι είχε μόνο 2-3 μέρες για να προετοιμαστεί, το αποτέλεσμα ήταν πολύ καλό. 

Συγχαρητήρια !!!  :: 

EDIT by *wireless.surfer*: όπου «2-3» σε αυτό το μήνυμα, να γίνει «1-2» !

----------


## andreas

> .....


Τον τριποδα τον αφησα στον συλλογο . Υπεθεσα οτι σου ειναι πιο ευκολο να τον απρεις απο εκει.

Τα fests δεν τα εχει φτιαξει ακομα! Δωστε μου λιγες μερες και θα τα βγαλω στο DC  ::

----------


## andreas

Μια ερωτησουλα που μου εμεινε!

Υπαρχει τροπος να εκτελω την screen και μετα να δινω εντολες να εκτελει μεσα της μεσω δικου μου script?? (Πιστευω οτι ειναι το ιδιο προβλημα με το να εκτελω μια εντολη και να της δινω στο standart input δεδομενα εισοδου).

Υπαρχει καποια λυση?

----------


## apoikos

Και εγώ με τη σειρά μου να ευχαριστήσω το ακροατήριο  ::  με τις μπόλικες απορίες του  :: 

Μέχρι το βράδυ θα ανεβάσω και το pdf της παρουσιάσης του fest, ώστε να πάρουν μια ιδέα αυτοί που δεν ήρθαν.




> Μια ερωτησουλα που μου εμεινε!
> 
> Υπαρχει τροπος να εκτελω την screen και μετα να δινω εντολες να εκτελει μεσα της μεσω δικου μου script?? (Πιστευω οτι ειναι το ιδιο προβλημα με το να εκτελω μια εντολη και να της δινω στο standart input δεδομενα εισοδου).
> 
> Υπαρχει καποια λυση?


Ένας τρόπος είναι ο εξής:
Αφού έχεις εκτελέσει τη screen και έχεις κάνει detach, στο script μπορείς να δώσεις:


```
screen -d -r -X screen # Δημιουργεί νέο παράθυρο στη screen
screen -d -r -X select . # Επιλέγει το νεοδημιουργηθέν παράθυρο
screen -d -r -X exec εντολή # Εκτελεί την εντολή που θες μέσα σε αυτό.
```

 ::

----------


## andreas

> -dmS name Start as daemon: Screen session in detached mode.
> -D (-r) Detach and logout remote (and reattach here).
> -D -RR Do whatever is needed to get a screen session.


Δοκιμασα να φτιαξω μια κενη screen με τις παραπανω εντολες αλλα μετα δεν καταφερνει να συνδεθει πανω της.



```
screen -dmS dctc
screen -d -r -X dctc
screen -d -r -X select .
screen -d -r -X exec dctc ........
```

Καποιο λαθος πρεπει να εχει στην 2η εντολη , σωστα???



```
skilla:~# ./lala 
No screen session found.
No screen session found.
```

αλλα την δημιουργει


```
 3895 ?        Ss     0:00 SCREEN -dmS dctc
 3899 pts/1    Ss+    0:00  \_ /bin/bash
```

----------


## apoikos

Δημιούργησε τη screen με σκέτο screen -d -m dctc και μετά δοκίμασε αυτά που λέω παραπάνω  :: .

----------


## apoikos

Αυτό είναι το pdf της παρουσίασης που κάλυψε τμήμα του fest. Το ίδιο υπάρχει και στη διεύθυνση: http://www.apoikos.awmn/Slackfest.pdf

----------


## dsfak

> Μια ερωτησουλα που μου εμεινε!
> 
> Υπαρχει τροπος να εκτελω την screen και μετα να δινω εντολες να εκτελει μεσα της μεσω δικου μου script?? (Πιστευω οτι ειναι το ιδιο προβλημα με το να εκτελω μια εντολη και να της δινω στο standart input δεδομενα εισοδου).
> 
> Υπαρχει καποια λυση?


Μου φαίνεται δεν πρόσεχες στο μαθημα.....  ::  

Για τιμωρία γράψε μέσω της screen 100 φορές "Θα προσέχω αυτά που λέει ο Apoikos" και χωρίς copy - paste !!!  ::   ::   ::  

Μάλλον σκεφτόσουν τα φαγομαδική του Noda ......  ::   ::   ::  (που λέει κι ο lamprosk ο ιδρυτής των φαγομαδικών...)

Υ.Γ Πάντως έχω να πω οτι το fest ήταν πολύ εποικοδομητικό....μάθαμε και πως να σβήνουμε τον φάκελο bin απο το linux..... και πολλά άλλα χρήσιμα πράγματα.... Νά 'ναι καλά τα παιδιά που προσφέρονται να μας μάθουν και μας κάτι γιατί αλλιώς πως θα ξεστραβωθούμε....

Υ.Γ2 Στο επόμενο fest θα φέρουμε και μαγιό ....τέτοια ωραία φυσική λίμνη .....να μην πάει χαμένη....

----------


## nodas

> Υ.Γμάθαμε και πως να σβήνουμε τον φάκελο bin απο το linux.


don't try this at home για παει το linuxaki σας  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Αυτό είναι το pdf της παρουσίασης που κάλυψε τμήμα του fest. Το ίδιο υπάρχει και στη διεύθυνση: http://www.apoikos.awmn/Slackfest.pdf


Πολύ καλό το pdf
 ::

----------


## andreas

τα βινετακια θα αργησουν λιγο ανωτερας βιας  ::

----------


## andreas

Δυστυχως το βιντεο αυτο ειναι απογοητευση  :: 
Oσο και να προσπαθησα να το φτιαξω δεν φαινεται ο πινακας ουτε ακουγεται ο Απολλωνας (apoikos)  ::

----------


## ShadowCaster

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dsfak
> 
> 
> Υ.Γμάθαμε και πως να σβήνουμε τον φάκελο bin απο το linux.
> 
> 
> don't try this at home για παει το linuxaki σας


Εγώ ξέρω μια καλύτερη εντολή :

cd /
rm -Rf *

Happy reinstall !!!!!  ::   ::  

PS : Λέτε να κάνω fest για αυτό?

----------


## jstiva

> Αυτό είναι το pdf της παρουσίασης που κάλυψε τμήμα του fest. Το ίδιο υπάρχει και στη διεύθυνση: http://www.apoikos.awmn/Slackfest.pdf


Επειδή δεν έχω ασύρματη πρόσβαση από εδώ - και μέσω ΙΝΕΤ δεν βλέπω να έρχεται τίποτα - μήπως μπορεί κάποιος που έχει το συγκεκριμένο αρχείο pdf να μου το στείλει με ένα μαιλ στο **** Μη γράφετε τις email διευθύνσεις σας κανονικά, αλλιώς κινδυνεύετε να πέσετε θύμα spam *** mindfox*

----------


## wireless.surfer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από apoikos
> 
> Αυτό είναι το pdf της παρουσίασης που κάλυψε τμήμα του fest. Το ίδιο υπάρχει και στη διεύθυνση: http://www.apoikos.awmn/Slackfest.pdf
> 
> 
> Επειδή δεν έχω ασύρματη πρόσβαση από εδώ - και μέσω ΙΝΕΤ δεν βλέπω να έρχεται τίποτα - μήπως μπορεί κάποιος που έχει το συγκεκριμένο αρχείο pdf να μου το στείλει με ένα μαιλ στο **** Μη γράφετε τις email διευθύνσεις σας κανονικά, αλλιώς κινδυνεύετε να πέσετε θύμα spam *** mindfox*


Έχεις e-mail. Μπορείς να σβήσεις τη διεύθυνσή του e-mail σου από τη δημόσια θέα...

----------

